# aborro !!!



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2007)

*Cosa non sopportate nelle persone del vostro sesso?*

Io non sopporto tutte le forme di volgarità. Da quelle popolaresche (vestirsi, parlare, muoversi, sedersi in modo non curato e volgare) a quelle sessuali (porsi in modo più provocatorio che provocante) a quelle mentali e sentimentali (parlare dei sentimenti senza rispetto, mostrare presunta superiorità intellettuale o, peggio, culturale nei confronti di chi per età o condizioni non ha avuto opportunità)

Sono le stesse cose che non sopporto negli uomini però...


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Giugno 2007)

*persichè*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Cosa non sopportate nelle persone del vostro sesso?*
> 
> Io non sopporto tutte le forme di volgarità. Da quelle popolaresche (vestirsi, parlare, muoversi, sedersi in modo non curato e volgare) a quelle sessuali (porsi in modo più provocatorio che provocante) a quelle mentali e sentimentali (parlare dei sentimenti senza rispetto, mostrare presunta superiorità intellettuale o, peggio, culturale nei confronti di chi per età o condizioni non ha avuto opportunità)
> 
> Sono le stesse cose che non sopporto negli uomini però...


 
le cretine in poche parole, le oche, le pavone...quelle che ti annoiano alla prima frase che formulano, quelle che non sanno cosa sia l'ascolto...le vanesie, le noiose, le civette, le pettegole...le egocentriche...

quelle che ti spaccano le balle sulla moda, sulle diete, quelle che fanno carità pelosa, quelle che non ti mandano a quel paese perchè non è educato..quelle che non dicono mai una parolaccia, quelle che vanno in chiesa tutte le domeniche e te lo dicono venti volte..e quando gli chiedi il perchè ti dicono che lo fanno per" incontrare gli amici."

quelle che dicono che la loro famiglia è perfetta.

Quelle che non hanno mai una opinione precisa.

quelle senza infamia e senza lode...

le vigliacche.

le povere di spirito.

quelle che dicono " io non giudico mai" e poi ti svestono con lo sguardo dell'invidia.

e tutte queste caratterestiche non sono difficili da trovare concentrate in un unico soggetto.

le riconosci dopo 10 min di conversazione..e fai presto a liberartene.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2007)

*non so...*

...per le cretine ...ma cretine davvero provo abbastanza pietà per essere comprensiva...
Certo passarci del tempo insieme ...è un'altra cosa..


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2007)

In generale mi urta l'inaffidabilita' dovuta ai cambiamenti di umore... 

poi mi urtano quelle sempre in competizione, che cercano costantemente il confronto  cosi' riescono a sapere quanto valgono (quanto pensano di valere)...

Quelle che necessitano di ore per vestirsi e truccarsi...

Quelle che vanno in ristorante a mangiare INSALATA accompagnata da acqua... che poi sono anche quelle che la sera ordinano succo d'ananas o ACE...

Quelle col tatuaggio sul seno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quelle che son stupide, non si accorgono di esser stupide e cercano disperatamente di risultare intellettualmente stimolanti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2007)

*Oh*



Lettrice ha detto:


> In generale mi urta l'inaffidabilita' dovuta ai cambiamenti di umore...
> 
> poi mi urtano quelle sempre in competizione, che cercano costantemente il confronto cosi' riescono a sapere quanto valgono (quanto pensano di valere)...
> 
> ...


Hai conosciuto l'amante (ex) di mio marito?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai conosciuto l'amante (ex) di mio marito?


C'e' da dire che tuo marito s'e' cercato la "bambolina perfetta"... ma se la memoria non m'inganna mi pare fosse uno scorfano per definizione 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Pero' capisco anche il perche' in fondo quel tipo di donna sia poi l'amante perfetta... finche' ha il buonsenso di rimanere nei ranghi (poche lo fanno)


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Cosa non sopportate nelle persone del vostro sesso?*
> 
> Io non sopporto tutte le forme di volgarità. Da quelle popolaresche (vestirsi, parlare, muoversi, sedersi in modo non curato e volgare) a quelle sessuali (porsi in modo più provocatorio che provocante) a quelle mentali e sentimentali (parlare dei sentimenti senza rispetto, mostrare presunta superiorità intellettuale o, peggio, culturale nei confronti di chi per età o condizioni non ha avuto opportunità)
> 
> Sono le stesse cose che non sopporto negli uomini però...


non sopporto quelle che delegano al compagno tutte le attività gestionali..organizzative...quelle insomma che senza un uomo sarebbero perse perchè non sanno andare in banca, in comune, non hanno mai preso un volo da sole...quelle che dimostrano con il loro atteggiamento che il sesso forte per loro è quello maschile.
non sopporto nemmeno quelle che evidentemente pur di tenersi un compagno si fanno passare sopra un tir.
non sopporto le donne che non hanno le palle.


----------



## conpalle (24 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non sopporto quelle che delegano al compagno tutte le attività gestionali..organizzative...quelle insomma che senza un uomo sarebbero perse perchè non sanno andare in banca, in comune, non hanno mai preso un volo da sole...quelle che dimostrano con il loro atteggiamento che il sesso forte per loro è quello maschile.
> non sopporto nemmeno quelle che evidentemente pur di tenersi un compagno si fanno passare sopra un tir.
> non sopporto le donne che non hanno le palle.


ti capisco, eppure ... quanto quanto ottengono di più. molte fingono di non averle per ottenere di più (col capo, col compagno, ecc.). medita su questo

da una donna con le palle (in ripensamento)


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Giugno 2007)

conpalle ha detto:


> ti capisco, eppure ... quanto quanto ottengono di più. molte fingono di non averle per ottenere di più (col capo, col compagno, ecc.). medita su questo
> 
> da una donna con le palle (in ripensamento)


 
quelle sono dritte.fingono di non avercele per ottenere quello che vogliono.hanno capito come intortarseli.
ma non ci riuscirei comunque..nemmeno sforzandomi.io non mi trattengo dal dire in faccia ciò che non va


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2007)

conpalle ha detto:


> ti capisco, eppure ... quanto quanto ottengono di più. molte fingono di non averle per ottenere di più (col capo, col compagno, ecc.). medita su questo
> 
> da una donna con le palle (in ripensamento)


E io ti quoto


----------



## MariLea (24 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Cosa non sopportate nelle persone del vostro sesso?*
> 
> Io non sopporto tutte le forme di volgarità. Da quelle popolaresche (vestirsi, parlare, muoversi, sedersi in modo non curato e volgare) a quelle sessuali (porsi in modo più provocatorio che provocante) a quelle mentali e sentimentali (parlare dei sentimenti senza rispetto, mostrare presunta superiorità intellettuale o, peggio, culturale nei confronti di chi per età o condizioni non ha avuto opportunità)
> 
> Sono le stesse cose che non sopporto negli uomini però...


Io non sopporto le persone appiccicose, 
quelle che.. le conosci e subito pare che dobbiamo condividere la vita... invadenti insomma...
me ne son capitate tante, sia donne che uomini e son le persone da cui fuggo a gambe levate.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Per il resto, non mi infastidisce niente, 
anzi mi piace osservare tipologie diverse, come si vestono, parlano, si comportano ecc...
vedi che noia se fossimo tutti uguali ed uniformati...


----------



## Bruja (25 Giugno 2007)

*Non sopporto*

Quelle che, siccome donne, credono che sia loro dovuta una corsia preferenziale, specie se per soli meriti di avvenenza..... ci trovo qualcosa di squallido!
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2007)

Quelli che quando parlano ti mettono le mani addosso.
Quelli che raccontano, spesso anche nei dettagli, le loro avventure scoperecce.
Quelli che cornificano la moglie e se ne vantano.
Quelli che negli spogliatoi ti guardano il pacco..e sorridono soddisfatti.
Quelli che non bevono non fumano, perchè fa male...e poi vanno a 180 sulla statale.

Ecco questi non li sopporto proprio.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quelle che, siccome donne, credono che sia loro dovuta una corsia preferenziale, specie se per soli meriti di avvenenza..... ci trovo qualcosa di squallido!
> Bruja


Buon giorno Chioccia, 

ognuna utilizza quello che ha, e ognuno si serve di quello che il mercato offre


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quelli che quando parlano ti mettono le mani addosso.
> Quelli che raccontano, spesso anche nei dettagli, le loro avventure scoperecce.
> Quelli che cornificano la moglie e se ne vantano.
> Quelli che negli spogliatoi ti guardano il pacco..e sorridono soddisfatti.
> ...


Oggi sono meno crotala perchè ancora di buon umore e quoto soltanto.

MM..buongiorno.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> Io non sopporto le persone appiccicose,
> quelle che.. le conosci e subito pare che dobbiamo condividere la vita... invadenti insomma...
> me ne son capitate tante, sia donne che uomini e son le persone da cui fuggo a gambe levate.
> 
> ...


soprannominate le " 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  zecche"

Buon di' mailea!


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Oggi sono meno crotala perchè ancora di buon umore e quoto soltanto.
> 
> MM..buongiorno.


Meno crotala? Meno male...ciao micias


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

Oggi m'importa poco il sesso di appartenenza... sono democratica e odio tutti indistintamente.

Buon di'


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oggi m'importa poco il sesso di appartenenza... sono democratica *e odio tutti indistintamente*.
> 
> Buon di'


Ma che ti è successo?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che ti è successo?


Mi hanno negato un giorno libero per il mio compleanno 

	
	
		
		
	


	













E oggi devo attendere a due colloqui e non me n'e'


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Mi hanno negato un giorno libero per il mio compleanno*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che tulipani infami...schironali


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che tulipani infami...schironali


....posso solo subire


----------



## Bruja (26 Giugno 2007)

*Buongiorno*

Ho già visto che la giornata marca maluccio e temo proseguacosì.
Letty che pretendi.... gli olandesi sono persone serie, mica festaioli come noi ......
Ciccia vatti a leggere l'articolo che ho trovato su questo link circa la "grande civiltà" di questi biciclettai!!!

http://www.montag.it/theratrace/archives/2006/10/26/ciclisti-in-olanda/

Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

Posso commentare ?

Allora prima di tutto Undutchables e' un'agenzia che cerca lavoro di medio/alto livello a residenti in Olanda che non parlano olandese.. me ad esempio... nel sito c'e' una guida che chiaramente e' stata resa piu' digeribile e di gradevole lettura.

L'uso della bici piu' che per questioni ecologiche la si usa per questioni pratiche: vai a cercare un cavolo di parcheggio la mattina, ci vogliono ore!!! E i parcheggi a pagamento si fanno pagare 5 Euri l'ora!!!!!

L'investire i pedoni capita ad Amsterdam... come capitava a me a Firenze per esempio... niente cattiveria ma Amsterdam come Firenze e' costantemente sovraffollata di turisti con la testa per aria... siccome io non son turista e vado a lavoro " che si sciacquino un po' via"

Questo nonostante gli olandesi non mi stiano particolarmente simpatici 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... hanno solo una cosa buona: son Porcoli


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Posso commentare ?
> 
> Allora prima di tutto Undutchables e' un'agenzia che cerca lavoro di medio/alto livello a residenti in Olanda che non parlano olandese.. me ad esempio... nel sito c'e' una guida che chiaramente e' stata resa piu' digeribile e di gradevole lettura.
> 
> ...


Trovami una regione del mondo in cui non lo siano...pure al polo! Gli eschimesi prestano le mogli agli ospiti per farle tornare come nuove


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Trovami una regione del mondo in cui non lo siano...pure al polo! Gli eschimesi prestano le mogli agli ospiti per farle tornare come nuove


Sapevo... ma gli eschimensi son difficili da raggiungere


----------



## Bruja (26 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Sapevo... ma gli eschimensi son difficili da raggiungere


 

Senta lei, commentatrice del Paesi Bassi,  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ha qualche interesse personale a trasferirsi fra gli eschimesi???  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senta lei, commentatrice del Paesi Bassi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Potrebbe esser cosa buona


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Trovami una regione del mondo in cui non lo siano...pure al polo! Gli eschimesi prestano le mogli agli ospiti per farle tornare come nuove


 





   parliamone...


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sapevo... ma gli eschimensi son difficili da raggiungere


ho scritto agli, non alle


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> parliamone...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ho scritto agli, non alle


Ma a me vanno bene tutt'e due


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma a me vanno bene tutt'e due


Comunque coi ghiacci che si sciolgono, queste simpatiche tradizioni avranno vita breve


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque coi ghiacci che si sciolgono, queste simpatiche tradizioni avranno vita breve


Na abbr4accero' gli usi e costumi per amore dei ghiacci sciolti 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: Per forza si sciolgono i ghiacci con tutti sti tortini che si organizzano


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Na abbr4accero' gli usi e costumi per amore dei ghiacci sciolti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per il tuo prossimo compleanno?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> per il tuo prossimo compleanno?


Sto organizzando


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sto organizzando


Immagino  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Seriamente...immagina la mancanza di senso del possesso, di  gelosia che esiste in certe culture. Il pragmatismo: dare la propria moglie (più che consenziente) all'ospite per farla tornare nuova!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Immagino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Porcolo non ti emozionare... non accadra' mai in Italia... in Sardegna po esse


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Immagino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, vabbeh, ma poi come ospite, quel che ti tocca...ti prendi!!


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Porcolo non ti emozionare... non accadra' mai in Italia... in Sardegna po esse


non mi emoziono, malaritta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma la cosa fa pensare...beh in Sardegna forse, anche se non sono così illuminato da prestare la mia


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si, vabbeh, ma poi come ospite, quel che ti tocca...ti prendi!!


Grassoccia ed unta di grasso di foca  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Vabbè, paese che vai, donne che trovi


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non mi emoziono, malaritta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E no 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se vengo a casa tua la presti e come


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E no
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























...guarda, di una donna sarei meno geloso. Se le piaci...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...guarda, di una donna sarei meno geloso. Se le piaci...


Guarda sono una bella ragazza... e mi vesto bene SEMPRE


----------



## Old fun (26 Giugno 2007)

*non capisco*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Trovami una regione del mondo in cui non lo siano...pure al polo! Gli eschimesi prestano le mogli agli ospiti per farle tornare come nuove


 
come fanno a tornare come nuove???
Al massimo tornano più usate..... o no??


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque coi ghiacci che si sciolgono, queste simpatiche tradizioni avranno vita breve


facciamo in tempo a schiattare, che te frega?

e poi..li..._Anto'fa fridd' 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


-odio st'afa-


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Porcolo non ti emozionare... non accadra' mai in Italia... in Sardegna po esse


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2007)

*Oggi non siamo di bocca buona Fun?*



fun ha detto:


> come fanno a tornare come nuove???
> Al massimo tornano più usate..... o no??


 
e a te non ti pacciono quelle usate vorresti dire?


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda sono una bella ragazza... e mi vesto bene SEMPRE


 



ambè....allora


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda sono una bella ragazza... e mi vesto bene SEMPRE


Potevi anche aggiungere: seria, riservata, pulita...e l'annuncio era pressocchè perfetto!!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Potevi anche aggiungere: seria, riservata, pulita...e l'annuncio era pressocchè perfetto!!


No non posso... non sono ne seria ne riservata... pulita si


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ambè....allora


Perche' tu usciresti con un uomo malvestito? Io no... odio chi e' sciatto... le donne sciatte poi andrebbero appese


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda sono una bella ragazza... e mi vesto bene SEMPRE


mo' glielo dico


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mo' glielo dico


Bravo.. quanto calza tua moglie.. le porto pure un regalo va!


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' tu usciresti con un uomo malvestito? Io no... odio chi e' sciatto... le donne sciatte poi andrebbero appese


 
scema che sei...ma magari mi bastasse l'abito per convertirmi


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> scema che sei...ma magari mi bastasse l'abito per convertirmi


L'abito non converte... Minchia pero' aiuta!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mo' glielo dico


 
Molti, hai svortato oggi....

fine delle paturnie esistenziali 

	
	
		
		
	


	






la mogliera con l'amica...

lu marito va a parigi...

e  tutti so' felici di espandersi


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'abito non converte... Minchia pero' aiuta!!!!!


Al primo impatto si...poi però se dentro c'è il manichino/a te ne accorgi in fretta


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'abito non converte... Minchia pero' aiuta!!!!!


Ci ho provato....nada de nada


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

*Oggi son esistenzialista*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Al primo impatto si...poi però se dentro c'è il manichino/a te ne accorgi in fretta


E dunque? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Se si inizia col portare a letto il cervello per certo ci sara' qualche ferito


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Molti, hai svortato oggi....
> 
> fine delle paturnie esistenziali
> 
> ...

























Ma si, espandiamoci senza pensier  

	
	
		
		
	


	




...poi ci si mette a dieta


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma si, espandiamoci senza pensier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

a dieta? :-(


penitenza per aver peccato?

naaaaaaaaa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  o pecchi gaudendo o che pecchi affà?


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a dieta? :-(
> 
> 
> penitenza per aver peccato?
> ...


avevo detto *poi  

	
	
		
		
	


	



* che può voler dire domani o tra dieci anni


----------



## Old fun (26 Giugno 2007)

*no no*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> e a te non ti pacciono quelle usate vorresti dire?


 

anche perchè siccome di non usate non ne conosco nemmeno una (quindi non possono non piacermi), cercavo di capire come facevano a tornare nuove.......


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Giugno 2007)

fun ha detto:


> anche perchè siccome di non usate non ne conosco nemmeno una (quindi non possono non piacermi), cercavo di capire come facevano a tornare nuove.......


'na lavata , 'n' asciugada e la 'n per manco usata!!


----------



## Old fun (26 Giugno 2007)

*capisco*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> 'na lavata , 'n' asciugada e la 'n per manco usata!!


 

ho capito mo


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Giugno 2007)

fun ha detto:


> ho capito mo












   perfect!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2007)

Finesse...


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Finesse...


Escusemuàmadame...erano discorsi fra ometti!


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Escusemuàmadame...erano discorsi fra* ometti*!


 già... per un attimo mi ero dimenticata


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> già... per un attimo mi ero dimenticata


----------



## Bruja (26 Giugno 2007)

*Pimpini di belle speranze*

Ho un'ambasciata per voi da parte della Badessa.... ha chiesto se avete bisogno di valeriana o di bromuro.....!!!
E' un po' di tempo che sembrate sovraeccitati.... c'è qualcosa che devo sapere e non sò??????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Quanto alla villeggiante appena rientrata, se la smettesse di atteggiarsi a "olandesina antiproibizionismo" (non c'entra l'alcool ovviamente) farebbe cosa grata...... l'anno venturo le ferie facesse il piacere di farle in un ritiro spirituale per sua elevazione morale, e portasse una tunichetta di cotone semplice e un paio di sandali da frate. Nella celletta non c'è posto per il container dei suoi bagagli!!! 
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho un'ambasciata per voi da parte della Badessa.... ha chiesto se avete bisogno di valeriana o di bromuro.....!!!
> *E' un po' di tempo che sembrate sovraeccitati.... c'è qualcosa che devo sapere e non sò??????*?
> 
> 
> ...


Antò...fa caldo!!!


----------



## Bruja (26 Giugno 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Antò...fa caldo!!!


Mi mancava un commentatore ufficiale.... ah se non ci fossi tu!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old fun (26 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho un'ambasciata per voi da parte della Badessa.... ha chiesto se avete bisogno di valeriana o di bromuro.....!!!
> E' un po' di tempo che sembrate sovraeccitati.... c'è qualcosa che devo sapere e non sò???????
> 
> 
> ...


 

mi piace il tuo stile.....farai carriera nella TUA azienda......


----------



## Bruja (26 Giugno 2007)

*fun*



fun ha detto:


> mi piace il tuo
> 
> Se la provvidenza non è proprio miope ho qualche possibilità
> 
> ...


----------



## Old fun (26 Giugno 2007)

*fidati*



Bruja ha detto:


> fun ha detto:
> 
> 
> > mi piace il tuo
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Antò...fa caldo!!!


Anto'... fa feddro!!!


----------



## Old fun (26 Giugno 2007)

*Anto'*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Anto'... fa feddro!!!


 

e lo vuoi accendere sto riscaldamento????????


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

*Rovinatore di feste*



fun ha detto:


> e lo vuoi accendere sto riscaldamento????????


...e' acceso, e' acceso...a Giugno porco dinci


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ...e' acceso, e' acceso...a Giugno porco dinci


 
beata te...


----------



## Old fun (26 Giugno 2007)

*accc*



Lettrice ha detto:


> ...e' acceso, e' acceso...a Giugno porco dinci


 

vengo li????


----------



## Bruja (26 Giugno 2007)

*fun*



fun ha detto:


> vengo li????


Sul volontariato sei inarrivabile!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old fun (27 Giugno 2007)

*un refuso*



Bruja ha detto:


> Sul volontariato sei inarrivabile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
volevi dire imbattibile 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   , ma solo sul volontariato......


----------



## Bruja (27 Giugno 2007)

*fun*



fun ha detto:


> volevi dire imbattibile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no, proprio inarrivabiole, perchè tu sei di quelli che mordi e fuggi.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Su fai il bravo che a fine anno abbiamo la gratifica da distribuire agli ometti del forum più apprezzabili. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Giugno 2007)

*Fun*



fun ha detto:


> volevi dire imbattibile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
eccolo qua, è arrivato un secondo "benefattore" 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma in quanti siete?

San soffocone 

	
	
		
		
	


	





San volontario 

	
	
		
		
	


	






...


----------



## Old fun (27 Giugno 2007)

*in verità*



Bruja ha detto:


> No no, proprio inarrivabiole, perchè tu sei di quelli che mordi e fuggi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

di solito siete voi donzelle che prima mi mordete e poi fuggite...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








e poi io volevo portare solo un po' di sole...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




che avete capito?????

Per la gratifica cmq mi metto in lista


----------



## Old fun (27 Giugno 2007)

*ma pensa un po'*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> eccolo qua, è arrivato un secondo "benefattore"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
io volevo portare solo un po' di sole......


----------



## Bruja (27 Giugno 2007)

*fun*



fun ha detto:


> io volevo portare solo un po' di sole......


Guarda che il tuo nick è fun.... non sun!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old fun (27 Giugno 2007)

*quoto*



Bruja ha detto:


> Guarda che il tuo nick è fun.... non sun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma è altrettanto vero che il fun porta il sun....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













p.s.: ora vediamo cosa mi risponde........


----------



## Lettrice (27 Giugno 2007)

E un'altra giornata di merda sta per finire


----------



## Bruja (27 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> E un'altra giornata di merda sta per finire


La tua immane saggezza mi mancava davvero!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bruja


----------



## Bruja (27 Giugno 2007)

*fun*



fun ha detto:


> ma è altrettanto vero che il fun porta il sun.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stai cambiando le regole dell'astrofisica o il tuo è un messaggio criptico ?
Fun, dai retta, occupati di cose terrestri!   

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Giugno 2007)

fun ha detto:


> di solito siete voi donzelle che prima mi mordete e poi fuggite......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se ti capita...mandamene un pò qua...dalle parti del lago di Iseo (appena finito di piovere sigh..)!!


----------



## Old fun (27 Giugno 2007)

*consolati*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se ti capita...mandamene un pò qua...dalle parti del lago di Iseo (appena finito di piovere sigh..)!!


pure qua bassa emilia romagna ha appena smesso, e veniva giù con i secchi......
Consolati Letty.......
pero' ora c'è il sole 

	
	
		
		
	


	











per zia bruja: mi sto dando al paranormale visto che sono anormale


----------



## Old Compos mentis (27 Giugno 2007)

fun ha detto:


> pure qua bassa emilia romagna ha appena smesso, e veniva giù con i secchi......
> Consolati Letty.......
> pero' ora c'è il sole
> 
> ...


Paranormale no, ma paraculo sì.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Giugno 2007)

fun ha detto:


> pure qua bassa emilia romagna ha appena smesso, e veniva giù con i secchi......
> Consolati Letty.......
> pero' ora c'è il sole
> 
> ...


Speriamo che tenga fino a domenica (da domani sera son lì, passando prima per castelfranco veneto!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


Feddyontour


----------



## Bruja (27 Giugno 2007)

*Compos*



Compos mentis ha detto:


> Paranormale no, ma paraculo sì.


Non è detto che la definizione non sia centrata... esserlo un po' aiuta!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Bruja (27 Giugno 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Speriamo che tenga fino a domenica (da domani sera son lì, passando prima per castelfranco veneto!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei sempre a strusare....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (27 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La tua immane saggezza mi mancava davvero!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche a me e' mancata oggi


----------



## Bruja (27 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> anche a me e' mancata oggi


Non è che oggi hai fatto un "frontale" con qualcuno in ufficio ??... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   l'umore è quello!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (27 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non è che oggi hai fatto un "frontale" con qualcuno in ufficio ??...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fortuna la persona si trova lontano 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ero cosi' furente che pure i capelli hanno preso vita... sembravo Medusa spire e sguardo pietrificante compreso


----------



## Bruja (27 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Fortuna la persona si trova lontano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sono sbagliata di poco allora!!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   Quella persona non sa quanto le sia andata bene!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2007)

*poi...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Fortuna la persona si trova lontano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...torni a casa ...scondizola il licaone e gorgheggia Sbarellina e diventi ....


----------



## Lettrice (27 Giugno 2007)

*Bruja*

Che avatar


----------



## Lettrice (27 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...torni a casa ...scondizola il licaone e gorgheggia Sbarellina e diventi ....


----------



## Bruja (27 Giugno 2007)

*Mamma Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...torni a casa ...scondizola il licaone e gorgheggia Sbarellina e diventi ....


Ecco qua, solleticando l'istinto materno a Lettrice, quella si ritrova per terra a giocare con entrambi! Pari o dispari su chi la sbavezza di più!! ?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------

